# B14 SE-R Suspension Swap



## CraigW3393 (Mar 10, 2004)

I own a 1999 Sentra GXE and would like to improve the suspension. From other postings, I have found the suspension components from a 1995 to 1998 200SX SE-R will interchange with those on my car. However, could someone help me out with the following questions:
1) What are the stock spring rates? (Where is this information found anyway?)
2) Will the SE-R springs lower the ride hight?
3) Does the 200SX SE-R have front and rear sway bars? If so, what size?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

1 - ser, and SE have the exact same everything.. 
2 - no
3 - front only, just like all factory nissan sentra/200sx's come with...


----------

